#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Landmark Compass

## markkit0

Hello every body I am looking for some software like Landamark Compass or Radar for apply knowledges of direccional drilling survering, maybe some people enroll to that area may hep me.
Thanks,


Marco .See More: Landmark Compass

----------


## seel_20

Hi everybody.
I am posting the link of Landmark Compass exercises book. I was able to get some chapters.
Does anyone have the software?
Thanks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ginozky

hi dear all please re upload the link for compass

----------


## ramynour

Thanks

----------


## dhyane

anyone who has the software landmark compass???please share!!thankss

----------


## hermosa1987

DOES ANYone has compass? i dont need -----

----------


## ootdayo

hello all,

if the landmark compass is shared is there a license for it. i have the installer but no license.
pls help

----------


## yogacruise

anyone who has the software landmark compass???please share!!thankss

----------


## dotun.osama1

pls share me too dotun.osama1@gmail.com

----------


## DaryaKhanBhutto

Dear Friends, I have the compass Traning Manual in Chinese but i need it in English, Can anybody please help and sharre with me.

----------


## rms4dvd

Please send link to me ramymsc@yahoo.com

----------


## chelik

Hi! I also need Landmark Compass Traning Manual in English. Thanks in advance!

----------


## DaryaKhanBhutto

hi dear, this link is outdated, can you plz upload it again or send it to me on 2259958317@qq.com. thanks and regards

See More: Landmark Compass

----------


## landmark2012

thx very much

----------


## Zmud

I can provide Compass manual in English, if anyone can upload Compass Exercise Book

----------

